# Budget Minded Car Audio Supplies



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

I thought is might be a good idea to generate a list of places to buy "Budget Minded" car audio supplies. This is not meant to be a review thread of these places, but just thoughts on where to buy budget minded car audio supplies.

Please do not hold back on your best kept secrets - you could help several people out with your knowledge of places to get budget minded car audio equipment.

You can start other threads to rate the items from these locations if you would like.

Let's start:

http://www.deepsurplus.com/
DeepSurplus - Budget RCA cables and other supplies

http://www.wireandsupply.com/
WireandSupply - Welding cables and other wiring supplies

http://www.monoprice.com/
Monoprice - Budget RCA cables and other supplies

http://www.cablesforless.com/
CablesForLess - Budget RCA cables and other supplies

http://apexjr.com/
ApexJr - A true electronics surplus house - some raw drivers, cables, barriers strips and other supplies

http://www.parts-express.com/
PartsExpress - Raw drivers, cables and other electronic supplies

http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/welcome.php
Madisound - Raw drivers and supplies

http://uscomposites.com/
US Composites - Fiberglass supplies

http://www.mcmaster.com/#
MC Master Carr - For just about any hardware need including raw materials such as perf metal for grills etc, and that's the tip of the iceberg

http://www.redco.com/
Redco - for audio cable, connectors etc

http://www.amazon.com/
Amazon - car and other supplies

http://metalsupermarkets.com/
All that aluminum sheet, tube steel, diamond plate, etc. Any size, any quantity. One of my favorite stores.

http://www.markertek.com/
Markertek - Good resource for bulk cables and connectors.

http://www.yourautotrim.com/
Your Auto Trim - Automotive carpet, vinyl, healiner and SEM paints

http://www.mcmelectronics.com/
MCM Electronics - RCA cables, Speaker cables, Raw drivers and other electronic supplies

http://www.discountsteel.com/?gclid=CJrUwMiossMCFRIbaQod2YcAFQ
Discount Steel - Aluminum, Steel, Copper and Brass. Place for fabrication materials

http://www.delcity.net/
Del City - electrical supplies and wiring

http://www.waytekwire.com/products/
Waytek Terminal Supply Company - Wire Terminal Connectors, Relays, Crimping Tools and Much More – Home

http://meniscusaudio.com/
Meniscus audio - RAW drivers and Speaker supplies

http://www.fastenal.com/web/home
Fastenal - Nuts, Bolts, Rivet nuts, tools and many diverse supplies

http://www.capitolcitylumber.com/lumber-plywood/plywoods/birch-baltic-plywood
Capital City Lumber - Baltic Birch Plywood

http://www.rockler.com/
Rockler - Woodworking supplies and wood

http://www.woodworkerssource.com/
Wood Worker Resource - Wood and supplies

http://www.diysoundgroup.com/
DIY Sound Group - Anarchy woofers originally created by DIY Cable-Exodus, Kevin Haskins

http://gr-research.com/
GR Research - RAW drivers and supplies

http://www.vteworld.com/
VTE World - terminals insulators fuses and holders 

http://stores.ebay.com/Uneeksupply?rmvSB=true
Ebay Store Uneek Supply - All kinds of Car audio stuff and really cool peeps they are local to me but have a ebay store and ship very fast

http://www.mouser.com/
Mouser - electronic, electric supplies, tools and cables

http://www.digikey.com/?WT.srch=1&WT.medium=cpc&WT.mc_id=IQ59981661-VQ2-g-VQ6-41411401995-VQ15-1t1-VQ16-c
Digikey - electronic, electric supplies, tools and cables

http://stores.ebay.com/AV-Priority?_rdc=1&rmvSB=true
Ebay Store AV Priority - Speaker rings and sub boxes

http://www.darvex.com/store/pc/home.asp
Darvex - cables, wire, connectors, distribution blocks,[/URL] installation tools and parts

http://www.knukonceptz.com/
KnuKonceptz - cables, wire, connectors, distribution blocks and sound deadender 

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/
Sonic Electronix - speakers, amps, cables, wire, connectors, distribution blocks, sound deadender and other Car audio supplies

http://www.woofersetc.com/
WoofersEtc - speakers, amps, cables, wire, connectors, distribution blocks, sound deadender and other car audio supplies

http://cdtaudio.com/shop/
CDT Audio Refurb - refurb CDT Speaker site

http://www.homedepot.com/
Home Depot - MDF, plywood, tools and pvc endcaps for tweeter pods (see DIYMA how to articles by our members)

http://www.lowes.com/en_us/home-c.html?s_tnt=267668:5:0
Lowes - MDF, plywood, tools and pvc endcaps for tweeter pods (see DIYMA how to articles by our members)

http://www.mobilesolutions-usa.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html
Mobile Solutions - Car audio fabrication tools and supplies (some items are definitely not budget, but do convey ideas or possibilities)

http://www.caraudiofabrication.com/
Car audio Fabrication (CAF) - sub box plans and informational Car install video how to's

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/
MLCS - router bits and woodworking products 
Nice all around basic router bit set - http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/set15piece.html

http://www.thefoamfactory.com/acousticfoam/soundbarriers.html
The Foam Factory - WAAAAY cheaper than ensolite & other decouplers. Also got some neoprene 1lb to try as MLV. I'll let you know the results

http://www.zalytron.com/
Zalytron - raw drivers

http://www.solen.ca/pub/index.php?s1=1
Solen Canada - raw drivers and speaker supplies

http://www.zoro.com/
Zoro tools - For Specs & Photos of new and older gear, plus Rockin' Deals now & then...

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-rHtA6Fea9Pw/
Crutchfield - speakers, amps, cables, wire, connectors, distribution blocks, sound deadender and other car audio supplies

http://www.autobodytoolmart.com/
Autobody Tool Mart - Car fabrication tools and supplies

http://www.eadsweden.com/
EAD Webshop - E.A.D. (Jordan) Loudspeakers

http://www.aespeakers.com/
Acoustic Elegance Speakers - Speakers & Subwoofers

http://www.sounddeadenershowdown.com/
Sound Deadener Showdown - Car deadening supplies and tips

http://www.mitekusa.com/
MiTek - owners of MTX, Streetwires and other car audio supply companies

http://www.ebay.com/usr/polymerproducts?
Ebay Store Polymer products - fiberglass supplies

http://slickdeals.net/
Slickdeals - deals on car and home improvement products - http://slickdeals.net/deals/auto/

http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/o/Local-Search-P20-Detail?cm_mmc=ACQ-_-Google-_-Enhanced-_-Brand_Terms_AAP_aaz&jadid=53646190525&jap=1t1&jk=advance%20auto%20parts&jkId=gc:a8a8ae4cd474ef76201476c91a70f34e7:t1_e:k_advance%20auto%20partsl_&jp=&js=1&jsid=34339&jt=1#utm_source=acq&utm_medium=google&utm_campaign=enhanced&utm_content=brand_terms_aap_aaz
Advanced Auto Parts - Need misc. Car stuff (fuses, switches, even batteries)? Advance Auto always has some kind of online coupon usually good for 30%-50% off. You can usually find glassing supplies for about the same price as walmart if you're in a bind.

http://www.retailmenot.com/view/advanceautoparts.com
Advanced Auto Parts Coupons

http://www.tmsoundproofing.com/
TradeMart Soundproofing - MLV with free shipping and other sound deadening supplies

http://www.raamaudio.com/
RAAMaudio - Constrained Layer Dampening (CLD) and peel and stick ensolite (similar/equivalent to closed cell foam {CCF} 

http://www.carid.com/
CARiD - audio and install supplies, exterior and interior car parts, car performance and other supplies

http://www.thewireszone.com/
The Wires Zone - speakers, wire, RCA's, and other car audio supplies (They have DLS speakers - at one time they said they were an authorized online dealer - I have not checked in a couple of years, so not sure of current status)

http://store.secondskinaudio.com/
Second Skin Audio - vehicle sound deadening supplies

http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/
Online Car Stereo - Speakers, Amps, Head Units and other supplies

http://www.speakercity.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?
Speaker City - raw drivers and supplies

http://www.e-speakers.com/
e-Speakers - raw drivers and supplies

http://www.radioshack.com/
Radio Shack - Speaker wire, RCA's, spl meters, tools and other electronic supplies

http://www.supercrewsound.com/
Super Crew Sound - vehicle specific subwoofer enclosures

http://www.zenclosures.com/Default.asp
Zen Closures - vehicle specific subwoofer enclosures

http://www.audiointegrations.net/home.html
Audio Integrations - vehicle specific subwoofer enclosures

http://www.audible-physics.com/
Audible Physics - raw speaker drivers

http://stereointegrity.com/
Stereo Integrity - raw speaker drivers

http://store.soundsolutionsaudio.com/
Sound Solutions Audio - speakers, rca cables, amplifiers and other car audio supplies

http://www.tapplastics.com/
Tap Plastics - Fiberglassing supplies, HDPE and King Starboard sheets

http://www.melodic-acoustic.com/
Melodic Acoustic - raw drivers

Whew - that was alot of work! Enjoy!


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

Sweet nice links. good work


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Now this is what a form like this is suppose to be about.


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

Fiberglass , Epoxy , Composites, Carbon Fiber - U.S. Composites, Inc.
US Composites - Fiberglass supplies


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Bless you Sir!

For just about any hardware need including raw materials such as perf metal for grills etc, and that's the tip of the iceberg:
http://www.mcmaster.com/


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

For audio cable, connectors etc:
http://www.redco.com/


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Amazon.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

http://metalsupermarkets.com/store-finder/

All that aluminum sheet, tube steel, diamond plate, etc. Any size, any quantity. One of my favorite stores.


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

Good thread. I'm game. Monoprice - oxygen free pure copper speaker wire.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I have newly developed 30A power supply for 12V mobile electronics testing, 3 times less expensive than similar Cascade Audio PSU. PM me for details.


----------



## chillaxing (Nov 25, 2014)

where was this thread a month ago...

Either way, good stuff.


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

Markertek | Audio and Video Equipment | Professional Broadcast Studio Equipment
Good resource for bulk cables and connectors.


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

Your Auto Trim Store
Your Auto Trim - Automotive carpet, vinyl, healiner and SEM paints

MCM Electronics: Home and Pro Audio/Video, Security and Test Equipment
MCM Electronics - RCA cables, Speaker cables, Raw drivers and other electronic supplies

The Best Place To Buy Metals & Industrial Supplies Online | Buy Metals Online | Buy Industrial Supplies Online | Cut to Size | No Minimum Order | CNC Laser Cutting | CNC Machining
Discount Steel - Aluminum, Steel, Copper and Brass. Place for fabrication materials


----------



## sunshinefc3s (Jun 23, 2010)

Del City - Electrical Supplies & Professional Grade Wiring Products
Welcome to Waytek
Terminal Supply Company - Wire Terminal Connectors, Relays, Crimping Tools and Much More - Home


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

http://meniscusaudio.com/
Meniscus Audio - RAW drivers and speaker supplies

Fastenal
Fastenal - Nuts, Bolts, Rivet nuts, tools and many diverse supplies


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

How about the "good" stuff for baltic birch? The non-void stuff?


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

I found this lumber store with furniture grade baltic birch in NC. I will do some more searching as I can. 

Here is one place I found in Raleigh, NC.

Baltic Birch Plywood Raleigh, NC | Capitol City Lumber Company
Capital City Lumber - Baltic Birch Plywood

Maybe this link from Rockler is helpful.

Baltic Birch Plywood-24 Inch X 30 Inch - Rockler Woodworking Tools
Rockler - Woodworking supplies and wood

Here seems to be another online resource:

3/4'' Baltic Birch Plywood Pack: Choose Your Size Shipped to You! Lowest Price, Highest Quality for your wood working needs from Woodworkers Source
Wood Worker Resource - Wood and supplies

I hope these are helpful.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

^ where's that freakin' "you rock" button? Thanks!


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

Here goes my income tax refund! lol


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

Home page DIY Sound Group
DIY Sound Group - Anarchy woofers originally created by DIY Cable-Exodus, Kevin Haskins.

Speaker kits, loudspeaker design services, sub-woofers and amplifiers.
GR Research - RAW drivers and supplies


----------



## chasinbass (Jul 23, 2014)

terminals insulators fuses and holders http://www.vteworld.com/
All kinds of car audio stuff and really cool peeps they are local to me but have a ebay store and ship very fast.Pioneer Kenwood Alpine, Trim Rings Circuit Breakers items in Uneek Supply store on eBay!


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

Mouser Electronics - Electronic Components Distributor
Mouser - electronic, electric supplies, tools and cables

DigiKey Electronics - Electronic Components Distributor
Digikey - electronic, electric supplies, tools and cables


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

This thread with link to resources is awesome. This forum rocks.


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

http://stores.ebay.com/AV-Priority?_rdc=1

AV Priority Ebay store - speaker rings and sub boxes


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

Your online audio experts - Darvex.com
Darvex - cables, wire, connectors, distribution blocks,[/URL] installation tools and parts

KnuKonceptz Home
KnuKonceptz - cables, wire, connectors, distribution blocks and sound deadender 

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/
Sonic Electronix - speakers, amps, cables, wire, connectors, distribution blocks, sound deadender and other car audio supplies

WoofersEtc.com - The Online Car Audio Superstore, the Largest Selection at the Lowest Prices!
WoofersEtc - speakers, amps, cables, wire, connectors, distribution blocks, sound deadender and other car audio supplies

Shop CDT Audio - Refurbished Items
CDT Audio Refurb - refurb CDT speaker site


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

Home Improvement Made Easy with New Lower Prices | Improve & Repair
Home Depot - MDF, plywood, tools and pvc endcaps for tweeter pods (see DIYMA how to articles by our members)

Lowe's Home Improvement: Appliances, Tools, Hardware, Paint, Flooring
Lowes - MDF, plywood, tools and pvc endcaps for tweeter pods (see DIYMA how to articles by our members)


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

Featured Products - Mobile Solutions - USA
Mobile Solutions - Car audio fabrication tools and supplies (some items are definitely not budget, but do convey ideas or possibilities)

http://www.caraudiofabrication.com/
Car Audio Fabrication (CAF) - sub box plans and informational car install video how to's


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/
MLCS - router bits and woodworking products 

Nice all around basic router bit set - http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/set15piece.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2015)

The Foam Factory, Acoustic Foam, Sound proofing Foam, Sound Barriers

WAAAAY cheaper than ensolite & other decouplers. Also got some neoprene 1lb to try as MLV. I'll let you know the results


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Awesome thread!

Zalytron Speakers

Solen Canada - Speakers

Zoro Tools

For Specs & Photos of new and older gear, plus Rockin' Deals now & then...

Crutchfield: Car Stereo, Speakers, Home Theater, Pro Audio, 4k TV

Auto Body Tools & Shop Supplies | Auto Body Toolmart

E.A.D. (Jordan) Loudspeakers

Acoustic Elegance - Speakers & Subwoofers

Sound Deadener Showdown

http://www.mitekusa.com/

Polymer Products - Epoxy Resins, Cloth, Supplies


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

frontman said:


> MLCS Router Bits and Woodworking Products
> MLCS - router bits and woodworking products
> 
> Nice all around basic router bit set - MLCS 15 Piece Router Bit Sets



MLCS freaking rocks. Their basic router bits are great quality, and their Katana line of bits are professional grade. Really nice stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2015)

Given the thread subject, I have a question. Where can I get either wooden or heavy duty cardboard cylinders? I'm going to experiment a little and the only places I can find the cardboard one, you have to buy by the case. Any suggestions?


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Firemedic7733 said:


> Given the thread subject, I have a question. Where can I get either wooden or heavy duty cardboard cylinders? I'm going to experiment a little and the only places I can find the cardboard one, you have to buy by the case. Any suggestions?


Check out Home Depot - Concrete Post Container

SAKRETE 8 in. x 48 in. Concrete Form Tube-200077372 - The Home Depot


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2015)

:rockon:


Huckleberry Sound said:


> Check out Home Depot - Concrete Post Container
> 
> SAKRETE 8 in. x 48 in. Concrete Form Tube-200077372 - The Home Depot


You rock, my friend!!! :rockon:


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

Not necessarily install related, but don't forget to check out sites like Slickdeals: The Best Deals, Coupons, Promo Codes & Discounts for deals. The members over there are awesome at finding discounts/closeouts on HD/Lowes stuff and coupons.

Home & Home Improvement Deals | Slickdeals

Autos Deals | Slickdeals

Need misc. car stuff (fuses, switches, even batteries)? Advance Auto always has some kind of online coupon usually good for 30%-50% off. You can usually find glassing supplies for about the same price as walmart if you're in a bind.

http://www.retailmenot.com/view/advanceautoparts.com


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

TMsoundproofing.com - Soundproofing Materials and Articles.
TradeMart Soundproofing - MLV with free shipping and other sound deadening supplies

RAAMaudio - Automotive sound deadening products
RAAMaudio - Constrained Layer Dampening (CLD) and peel and stick ensolite (similar/equivalent to closed cell foam {CCF} )


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Huckleberry Sound said:


> Check out Home Depot - Concrete Post Container
> 
> SAKRETE 8 in. x 48 in. Concrete Form Tube-200077372 - The Home Depot


Hmmmm.. I wonder if there are any enclosure builds in here using these? I know they're rather popular for home sub builds.


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/how-articles-provided-our-members/12116-inexpensive-easy-subwoofer-tube-enclosures.html
Here is one link from the forum...


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

CARiD.com - Auto Parts & Accessories | Car, Truck, SUV, Jeep
CARiD - audio and install supplies, exterior and interior car parts, car performance and other supplies


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

The Wires Zone | Electronics and Accessories | 877 778 7938

The Wires Zone - speakers, wire, RCA's, and other car audio supplies (They have DLS speakers - at one time they said they were an authorized online dealer - I have not checked in a couple of years, so not sure of current status)


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

Vehicle Sound Deadening Materials for Noise Reduction, and Thermal Insulation. Call 800 679-8511. | Second Skin Audio, Made in the USA.
Second Skin Audio - vehicle sound deadening supplies


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Babs said:


> Hmmmm.. I wonder if there are any enclosure builds in here using these? I know they're rather popular for home sub builds.


Lots of SPL boxes utilize those sono tubes. Very stiff for how thin the walls are.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Stupid double post


----------



## Orion525iT (Mar 6, 2011)

Babs said:


> Hmmmm.. I wonder if there are any enclosure builds in here using these? I know they're rather popular for home sub builds.


I have used them in round over areas for my midbass door pods. Stripped off the wax layer on the inside, removed the paper layer on the outside and then glued multiple layers together with Titebond III to get more thickness. Then I glassed both the inside and outside of the cardboard. Makes for some fairly strong, light, none resonant enclosures. 

Thought about using them for my subs manifolds, but decided on wood because it would hold a screw without addition hardware (actually there were many other reasons too, but too much to go into detail about). But I willing to bet it would work if I built them like the midbass enclosures and used plywood endcaps.


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

Onlinecarstereo.com - Wholesale Car Audio/Stereo Deals At Bargain Prices
Online Car Stereo - Speakers, Amps, Head Units and other supplies

Speaker City sells speakers, drivers, audiophile loud
Speaker City - raw drivers and supplies

Welcome to E-Speakers.com!
e-Speakers - raw drivers and supplies


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

RadioShack
Radio Shack - Speaker wire, RCA's, spl meters, tools and other electronic supplies


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

Custom Subwoofer Box and Enclosure | SuperCrewSound | Speakers
Super Crew Sound - vehicle specific subwoofer enclosures

Custom Sub Enclosure | Affordable Sub Box
Zen Closures - vehicle specific subwoofer enclosures

Audio Integrations Perfect fit vehicle specific custom fiberglass subwoofer enclosure home page
Audio Integrations - vehicle specific subwoofer enclosures


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

AUDIBLE PHYSICS :: High Fidelity Miniature LOUD Speakers For Audiophiles
Audible Physics - raw speaker drivers

Stereo Integrity
Stereo Integrity - raw speaker drivers

SoundSolutionsAudio's Online car audio store! Best prices, products and customer service. Fast shipping to US, Canada and More!!
Sound Solutions Audio - speakers, rca cables, amplifiers and other car audio supplies

http://www.tapplastics.com/
Tap Plastics - Fiberglassing supplies, HDPE and King Starboard sheets


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Is this going to become the "repost every link ever posted in DIYMA" thread?


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

Not trying to be redundant - just trying to be helpful in this thread. I apologize if something is off here. (maybe me and my rocker) :surprised::lol::biggrinflip:


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Nope. Just giving you a hard time. I am sure it is much appreciated. 

It would be nice if all of these could be consolidated into a single post up front, if possible. I know our admins have nothing else to do.


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

That would be good - when I get some time I will try to copy everything into the first post maybe - what do you think?

Hmmm...I see that it seems that you have about a day or so to edit a post so I cannot go back to the first post and hence your comments. 

So, in my next post I will try to list all the sites that have been linked into one post.


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

Ok - Mr. rton20s had a great idea to have all the links in one post. Since I cannot edit the original post now I will attempt to put all the links here. I am not going to put in comments, but just the links themselves.

http://www.deepsurplus.com/
DeepSurplus - Budget RCA cables and other supplies

http://www.wireandsupply.com/
WireandSupply - Welding cables and other wiring supplies

http://www.monoprice.com/
Monoprice - Budget RCA cables and other supplies

http://www.cablesforless.com/
CablesForLess - Budget RCA cables and other supplies

http://apexjr.com/
ApexJr - A true electronics surplus house - some raw drivers, cables, barriers strips and other supplies

http://www.parts-express.com/
PartsExpress - Raw drivers, cables and other electronic supplies

http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/welcome.php
Madisound - Raw drivers and supplies

http://uscomposites.com/
US Composites - Fiberglass supplies

http://www.mcmaster.com/#
MC Master Carr - For just about any hardware need including raw materials such as perf metal for grills etc, and that's the tip of the iceberg

http://www.redco.com/
Redco - for audio cable, connectors etc

http://www.amazon.com/
Amazon - car and other supplies

http://metalsupermarkets.com/
All that aluminum sheet, tube steel, diamond plate, etc. Any size, any quantity. One of my favorite stores.

http://www.markertek.com/
Markertek - Good resource for bulk cables and connectors.

http://www.yourautotrim.com/
Your Auto Trim - Automotive carpet, vinyl, healiner and SEM paints

http://www.mcmelectronics.com/
MCM Electronics - RCA cables, Speaker cables, Raw drivers and other electronic supplies

http://www.discountsteel.com/?gclid=CJrUwMiossMCFRIbaQod2YcAFQ
Discount Steel - Aluminum, Steel, Copper and Brass. Place for fabrication materials

http://www.delcity.net/
Del City - electrical supplies and wiring

http://www.waytekwire.com/products/
Waytek Terminal Supply Company - Wire Terminal Connectors, Relays, Crimping Tools and Much More – Home

http://meniscusaudio.com/
Meniscus audio - RAW drivers and Speaker supplies

http://www.fastenal.com/web/home
Fastenal - Nuts, Bolts, Rivet nuts, tools and many diverse supplies

http://www.capitolcitylumber.com/lumber-plywood/plywoods/birch-baltic-plywood
Capital City Lumber - Baltic Birch Plywood

http://www.rockler.com/
Rockler - Woodworking supplies and wood

http://www.woodworkerssource.com/
Wood Worker Resource - Wood and supplies

http://www.diysoundgroup.com/
DIY Sound Group - Anarchy woofers originally created by DIY Cable-Exodus, Kevin Haskins

http://gr-research.com/
GR Research - RAW drivers and supplies

http://www.vteworld.com/
VTE World - terminals insulators fuses and holders 

http://stores.ebay.com/Uneeksupply?rmvSB=true
Ebay Store Uneek Supply - All kinds of Car audio stuff and really cool peeps they are local to me but have a ebay store and ship very fast

http://www.mouser.com/
Mouser - electronic, electric supplies, tools and cables

http://www.digikey.com/?WT.srch=1&WT.medium=cpc&WT.mc_id=IQ59981661-VQ2-g-VQ6-41411401995-VQ15-1t1-VQ16-c
Digikey - electronic, electric supplies, tools and cables

http://stores.ebay.com/AV-Priority?_rdc=1&rmvSB=true
Ebay Store AV Priority - Speaker rings and sub boxes

http://www.darvex.com/store/pc/home.asp
Darvex - cables, wire, connectors, distribution blocks,[/URL] installation tools and parts

http://www.knukonceptz.com/
KnuKonceptz - cables, wire, connectors, distribution blocks and sound deadender 

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/
Sonic Electronix - speakers, amps, cables, wire, connectors, distribution blocks, sound deadender and other Car audio supplies

http://www.woofersetc.com/
WoofersEtc - speakers, amps, cables, wire, connectors, distribution blocks, sound deadender and other car audio supplies

http://cdtaudio.com/shop/
CDT Audio Refurb - refurb CDT Speaker site

http://www.homedepot.com/
Home Depot - MDF, plywood, tools and pvc endcaps for tweeter pods (see DIYMA how to articles by our members)

http://www.lowes.com/en_us/home-c.html?s_tnt=267668:5:0
Lowes - MDF, plywood, tools and pvc endcaps for tweeter pods (see DIYMA how to articles by our members)

http://www.mobilesolutions-usa.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html
Mobile Solutions - Car audio fabrication tools and supplies (some items are definitely not budget, but do convey ideas or possibilities)

http://www.caraudiofabrication.com/
Car audio Fabrication (CAF) - sub box plans and informational Car install video how to's

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/
MLCS - router bits and woodworking products 
Nice all around basic router bit set - http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/set15piece.html

http://www.thefoamfactory.com/acousticfoam/soundbarriers.html
The Foam Factory - WAAAAY cheaper than ensolite & other decouplers. Also got some neoprene 1lb to try as MLV. I'll let you know the results

http://www.zalytron.com/
Zalytron - raw drivers

http://www.solen.ca/pub/index.php?s1=1
Solen Canada - raw drivers and speaker supplies

http://www.zoro.com/
Zoro tools - For Specs & Photos of new and older gear, plus Rockin' Deals now & then...

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-rHtA6Fea9Pw/
Crutchfield - speakers, amps, cables, wire, connectors, distribution blocks, sound deadender and other car audio supplies

http://www.autobodytoolmart.com/
Autobody Tool Mart - Car fabrication tools and supplies

http://www.eadsweden.com/
EAD Webshop - E.A.D. (Jordan) Loudspeakers

http://www.aespeakers.com/
Acoustic Elegance Speakers - Speakers & Subwoofers

http://www.sounddeadenershowdown.com/
Sound Deadener Showdown - Car deadening supplies and tips

http://www.mitekusa.com/
MiTek - owners of MTX, Streetwires and other car audio supply companies

http://www.ebay.com/usr/polymerproducts?
Ebay Store Polymer products - fiberglass supplies

http://slickdeals.net/
Slickdeals - deals on car and home improvement products - http://slickdeals.net/deals/auto/

http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/o/Local-Search-P20-Detail?cm_mmc=ACQ-_-Google-_-Enhanced-_-Brand_Terms_AAP_aaz&jadid=53646190525&jap=1t1&jk=advance%20auto%20parts&jkId=gc:a8a8ae4cd474ef76201476c91a70f34e7:t1_e:k_advance%20auto%20partsl_&jp=&js=1&jsid=34339&jt=1#utm_source=acq&utm_medium=google&utm_campaign=enhanced&utm_content=brand_terms_aap_aaz
Advanced Auto Parts - Need misc. Car stuff (fuses, switches, even batteries)? Advance Auto always has some kind of online coupon usually good for 30%-50% off. You can usually find glassing supplies for about the same price as walmart if you're in a bind.

http://www.retailmenot.com/view/advanceautoparts.com
Advanced Auto Parts Coupons

http://www.tmsoundproofing.com/
TradeMart Soundproofing - MLV with free shipping and other sound deadening supplies

http://www.raamaudio.com/
RAAMaudio - Constrained Layer Dampening (CLD) and peel and stick ensolite (similar/equivalent to closed cell foam {CCF} 

http://www.carid.com/
CARiD - audio and install supplies, exterior and interior car parts, car performance and other supplies

http://www.thewireszone.com/
The Wires Zone - speakers, wire, RCA's, and other car audio supplies (They have DLS speakers - at one time they said they were an authorized online dealer - I have not checked in a couple of years, so not sure of current status)

http://store.secondskinaudio.com/
Second Skin Audio - vehicle sound deadening supplies

http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/
Online Car Stereo - Speakers, Amps, Head Units and other supplies

http://www.speakercity.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?
Speaker City - raw drivers and supplies

http://www.e-speakers.com/
e-Speakers - raw drivers and supplies

http://www.radioshack.com/
Radio Shack - Speaker wire, RCA's, spl meters, tools and other electronic supplies

http://www.supercrewsound.com/
Super Crew Sound - vehicle specific subwoofer enclosures

http://www.zenclosures.com/Default.asp
Zen Closures - vehicle specific subwoofer enclosures

http://www.audiointegrations.net/home.html
Audio Integrations - vehicle specific subwoofer enclosures

http://www.audible-physics.com/
Audible Physics - raw speaker drivers

http://stereointegrity.com/
Stereo Integrity - raw speaker drivers

http://store.soundsolutionsaudio.com/
Sound Solutions Audio - speakers, rca cables, amplifiers and other car audio supplies

http://www.tapplastics.com/
Tap Plastics - Fiberglassing supplies, HDPE and King Starboard sheets

http://www.melodic-acoustic.com/
Melodic Acoustic - raw drivers

Whew - that was alot of work! Enjoy!


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

How can we not have Harmanaudio on ebay included!

harmanaudio | eBay


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Good idea :thumbsup:

I did not see, Markertek | Audio and Video Equipment | Professional Broadcast Studio Equipment Good source for professional audio video cables, connectors for the DIY guy, Canare, Belden, and many specialty quality cables, wires, tools and and Pro audio electronics. 

What about Best Buy, they match most on line prices and not always only from authorized re sellers.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

frontman said:


> Ok - Mr. rton20s had a great idea to have all the links in one post. Since I cannot edit the original post now I will attempt to put all the links here. I am not going to put in comments, but just the links themselves.


I added the list to the first post, look at it and make sure it reads like you wanted.


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

Thank you very much sir! I checked the first page and it looks good to me! I appreciate your help!


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm not so sure about Zalytron. Haven't seen a way to actually buy something on there in a while.

edit:

Yep, look at the bottom: 
*Site last updated May 15, 2013*


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

This thread.. FTW!


----------



## Second Skin (Aug 5, 2010)

Second Skin offers a great B Stock Damplifier/Damplifier Pro Vibration Dampener for dampers on a budget, it is a limited supply product and goes on/off sale throughout the year...but it is in stock now and will save you some cash all while still getting a very high quality 100% American made sound deadening product. Check it out at Specials - Second Skin Audio


----------



## The Tube Doctor (Nov 24, 2009)

This is always my first stop:

Welfare Electronics

Then you can spend hours, walking through the street market, which has a bewildering selection of component parts and finished items. I always get my techflex from the same little family-run street-market stall. Unbelievable selection, in a 60 square space.

Here's a link from Google maps, where you can see the size of those stalls. Great fun for electronics geeks of every stripe. 

If you're in Hong Kong, shoot me a PM, and I'll take you on a tour of the neighborhood.


----------



## ebernedo86 (Feb 24, 2016)

This thread is a winner.. Thanks guys


----------



## joe89 (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, I'm mostly ashamed I missed this thread for so long. BUT glad to see I frequent many of the mentioned retailers.

I love KnuKonceptz, but I get better deals with TEMCO for main power wiring and interconnects.
Welding Lead & Car Battery Cable WC0307 - 15' Black 4/0 Gauge AWG I don't think KNU even carries 4awg in large quantities with discount. and their shipping is expensive. 

Temco also have a great selection of well priced ring terminals (which I prefer to any other style terminal I've used). Their hammer crimp tool is rock solid. I've crimped countless connections with it over the years even with some poorly aimed, glancing blows and it is working perfect. I wrote a review on here a while ago... here

Kinda wish Temco carried 8awg but you can head to KnuKonceptz for that. If I'm buying large cable I'm going local though, the Temco HQ is in Fremont and they are awesome people. 

If you go and pick it up yourself (since they offer free shipping) you might mention you were referred by the diymobileadio site and maybe get a free (or discounted) hammer crimp..


Edit: I'm seeing this thread with recommendations such as RADIOSHACK.... Sure, some stuff they sell there might be competively priced, but by and large I wouldn't consider that a source for a budget minded audio enthusiast. Perhaps someone can moderate this a bit (I'd volunteer) - to say exactly what products are good deals or WHEN they are good deals. onlinecarstereo.... woofersetc... there are huge ripoffs there as well as great value sales. I think there should be a bit more specificity when it comes to some of these entries. _ROCKLER_ lol. Top notch stuff most of the time - check. Budget minded? Better have some primo coupons.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

joe89 said:


> Well, I'm mostly ashamed I missed this thread for so long. BUT glad to see I frequent many of the mentioned retailers.
> 
> I love KnuKonceptz, but I get better deals with TEMCO for main power wiring and interconnects.
> Welding Lead & Car Battery Cable WC0307 - 15' Black 4/0 Gauge AWG I don't think KNU even carries 4awg in large quantities with discount. and their shipping is expensive.
> ...



Joe, check out Radaflex

RADAFLEX® 4/0 AWG Black Welding Cable

And of course, they stock normal sizes too. I've not changed from this stuff since first discovering it. Amazing product.


----------



## oddfuturemang (May 15, 2016)

This is a great list, will be using


----------



## Iamsoda (May 23, 2016)

Please update for non working links and updated links.


----------



## Kunal0001 (Jan 22, 2017)

Good ones


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

oddfuturemang said:


> This is a great list, will be using


Agreed

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------

